# Geminids over Pendleton, Oregon



## wearle (Dec 17, 2012)

To all,

Mother Nature finally cooperated with the timing of an astronomical event. It was mostly clear for the first half of the two nights of the Geminid meteor shower. I rented a Carl Zeiss Distagon T* 15mm f/2.8 which, by the way, turns out to be one of the most awesome wide-angle lenses I've ever worked with. You would not believe how well this lens is corrected, even in the corners. I stopped it down slightly to f/3.5. You can see some minor aberrations in the extreme corners; otherwise, it is very well corrected. The Carl Zeiss lens really puts the Canon 14mm f/2.8L lens to shame. 

I extracted 31 meteors from thirty 25 second exposures. Although the meteors occurred throughout the evening of December 13, the true radiant was derived from the underlying background image. It was definitely an excellent meteor shower. It was pretty chilly at 24 degrees with a 15-20 mph wind. There is fog and low clouds in the valley below obscuring most of the cities.

Thanks for looking,

Wade


----------



## EOBeav (Dec 17, 2012)

Really nice work. I live about 30 miles from this spot.


----------



## t.linn (Dec 17, 2012)

I can't get this image to open. Get an error message with both PS and Windows Photo Viewer.


----------



## wearle (Dec 18, 2012)

EOBeav said:


> Really nice work. I live about 30 miles from this spot.



Thanks! It's a small world. I drove about three-quarters up Emigrant Hill on County Road 937 to setup my equipment.

Wade


----------



## wearle (Dec 18, 2012)

t.linn said:


> I can't get this image to open. Get an error message with both PS and Windows Photo Viewer.



That's weird. Try right-clicking on the image, click on "Save Image As" and save it to your desktop or some other folder, and then opening it in your preferred picture viewing software.

Wade


----------

